# U.E.S.P.A. Deep Space Probe "Jupiter 2"



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

*U.F.P. Deep Space Probe "Jupiter 2"*

My interpretation of a Trek Jupiter 2...


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Looks kewel. Tho, if that's supposed to belong to UESPA, shouldn it have that phaser strip emitter from TNG (and beyond)? 

- - - - - - 

Jeffrey Griffin
Griffworks Shipyards
 
* * * * * *

Star Trek Scale Modeling WebRing


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

...and TNG-era windows?

For a TNG-era Jupiter-2, how about the 1701-D's captain's yacht?


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Yeah, mistitled thread. Should have been: U.F.P. instead of U.E.S.P.A.
I actually tried changing the title right after posting but it didn't work (althogh you can see the title change in the thread, just not the index).


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Well, then! Looks great! :thumbsup: 

- - - - - - 

Jeffrey Griffin
Griffworks Shipyards
 
* * * * * *

Star Trek Scale Modeling WebRing


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Thanks. Not sure why I had UESPA on my fingers. Updated picture (sorry for the overwrite), just refresh and all should be well.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

In that case - BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Made some progress tonight and thought I'd try a few ideas out on everyone. Nothing you've not seen before on other ships, but what do you think?


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Last one for the night, an animation...

Simple flyby (1.26MB, Divx)

A little bit of grain and aging added in post. I had a version with film scratches but it seemed like overkill.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

It certainly is round!


----------



## Eric K (Jul 15, 2001)

Where's the big bay window?


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

John P said:


> It certainly is round!


Yes, round. And shiny too. Well, maybe not so shiny but still.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Eric K said:


> Where's the big bay window?


Under consideration. If it does make it into the model, chances are it will be on the lower half.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Here's the re-worked top (I'm rethinking the windows just below the dome so they are gone)...

Greater spacing between the two rows of windows









Now, I can go make the underside one of two ways:

Inset









Outset









Or traditional -- i.e. lower dome and such.


----------



## Barry Yoner (Mar 6, 1999)

The first underside shot looks really good- but in it's current version, it looks like the "V" mothership.....

The bottom shot looks more like the traditional J2, but the central portion ("fusion core"?) of the ship is too prominent, I think.

Nice work, though!! Love how the top view turned out!


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

I leaning towards the inset version as it will be easier and more believable (given the ship's size) to make the landing pads. And I think it looks better.

Here's an example (the four "hatches" are shown for size and location only)...










I forsee the "spider arms" spinning, and a nice blue glow to the blue warp grilles.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

She's got a name and a number...


----------



## Barry Yoner (Mar 6, 1999)

OMG!!!    That's gorgeous!!!


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Thanks... alot. I'm glad you like it. Here's something else you might enjoy.

This is by far the final form of the landing pads but I just wanted to work out sizing, placement, that sort of thing.

Landing Pad Test1 (378KB, DIVX)

And as a side note, the lion's share of the sound you hear is an everyday garage door opener. The sound itself has been "tweaked" and you might not recognize it otherwise.


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS (Nov 1, 2000)

I went to click on your landing pad test and it downloaded but nothing came up.???


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS (Nov 1, 2000)

Nevermind got it to work. Very cool!!!!!!!!!


----------



## uss_columbia (Jul 15, 2003)

FourMadMen: what software do you use for your models?


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Thanks all. I'll be finalizing the landing pad design and then I guess I'm done except for some better lighting and maybe a few renders planet side.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

uss_columbia said:


> FourMadMen: what software do you use for your models?


I use a very nice (and free) package called Blender (www.blender.org). Big things coming for Blender by the end of the year and that's after the past several releases this year of big things. Can't wait 'til Christmas! But I guess I have to so I guess I will.


----------



## uss_columbia (Jul 15, 2003)

^ Sweet! The only thing that's been keeping me from getting into 3d modeling was the price of the software. I love free (as in lunch as well as speech)!
(Now the only thing keeping me from it will be that I have so little free time. Not to mention a very long list of physical models to build.)


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

I usually trade sleep from Blendering. Works pretty well, catches up to me about every two weeks. I know, I'm a sick, sick, man. But if I weren't you wouldn't have the following update:

I'm tweaking the lighting and textures so which do you think looks better?

This









Or this


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

And while your deciding on that, here's the start of the landing pads...


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

That's it, calling it a night. Here it is so far...


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

I noticed in Balance of Terror recently that the TOS E could travel at warp speed in reverse.

So... how about some circular, TNG blue lighted warp coils for the underside "core?"


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

As a matter of fact they already have those. They are part of the inset "core" area. They don't yet glow like they should but they will eventually.

Not much of an update but here's an animation of the landing gear...


----------



## Barry Yoner (Mar 6, 1999)

My laptop isn't good enough to detect any real differences in the textures (although there is some difference I can see) of the ships further up nor can I run the animation.... I'll have to make use of a better compy before I can comment on any of that.

Nice landing gear, though! Have you been able to place them on the ship yet? I'd like to see where they come out of and how they will deploy (again, after I use a more capable computer...)


----------



## Barry Yoner (Mar 6, 1999)

Ah, got to a better system...! NICE animation so far!!


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Thanks and I've managed another one.

I can't say that I've had a eureka moment yet but I now know more than I did on the Inverse Kinematic front. So here is the first test. Sort of a dangle in reverse, with the pads traking to an Empty and the IK Chain (Armature in Blender-speak) dropped from just off camera down to the "ground".

Landing Gear Test 3 (124 KB, DivX)


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Four Mad Men said:


> As a matter of fact they already have those. They are part of the inset "core" area. They don't yet glow like they should but they will eventually.


Oops, should have noticed that. Maybe the blue was a little too dark, but I also probably just wasn't looking hard enough too...

So I assume you're safe from the hurricane and all is well?


----------



## Eric K (Jul 15, 2001)

Hmmmmmm, needs some "shock absorber action" so that it doesn't look as though it just 'plops' onto the ground.


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

Are you planning a seperate ingress/egress drop-down? Or steps in the landing legs?


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Eric K said:


> Hmmmmmm, needs some "shock absorber action" so that it doesn't look as though it just 'plops' onto the ground.


That's actually the next set of bones I'm going to setup. Check back soon.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

heiki said:


> Are you planning a seperate ingress/egress drop-down? Or steps in the landing legs?


Right now I'm planning on something seperate.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Eric K said:


> Hmmmmmm, needs some "shock absorber action" so that it doesn't look as though it just 'plops' onto the ground.


Shock Test (130KB, Divx)


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Another oldie but goodie.

Two different TV shows and also a combo of my two favorite things - weird and nostalgic all wrapped up in one!


----------

